# Just picked up this Pre-War Schwinn (Lincoln)



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks to a great friend and fellow Caber...
(I owe him!)
I picked this Prewar Schwinn up yesterday!


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Feb 22, 2012)

*Chrome & Paint.*

Chrome is gonna be good!  Paint fair.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 22, 2012)

Love the color...like a plate of dulce de leche!


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 22, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Love the color...like a plate of dulce de leche!




Had to google that one - sounds yummy.


----------



## IJamEcono (Feb 22, 2012)

He must be a really good friend to pass that up and let you get it!


----------



## kiko (Feb 22, 2012)

Great condition , love the color combo !


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Feb 22, 2012)

*indeed!*

Great Friend Indeed!


----------



## 55tbird (Feb 22, 2012)

*Nice Find!!*

Great looking bike James!! Congrats!  Mike


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Feb 22, 2012)

That bike is even beter than the cat's ass, James!!!!! I'll even trade you my cat for it!!


----------



## Antney (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a question, I have a NOS rear rack just like the one on your bike, can you tell me anything about it? Is it a Schwinn Part or aftermarket?? Thanks....


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Feb 23, 2012)

*aftermarket.*

It is an aftermarket carrier.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 23, 2012)

If you don't wan the rack (because its incorrect), I'll take it.  PM me


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 29, 2012)

Antney said:


> I have a question, I have a NOS rear rack just like the one on your bike, can you tell me anything about it? Is it a Schwinn Part or aftermarket?? Thanks....




That's a sweet bike best color combo in my opinion


----------

